# 

## pirat76

Witam.
Na razie całość inwestycji jeszcze w planach, ale projekt budynku zmierza ku końcowi i może w tym roku ruszę z budową. 
Zdecydowałem się na strop drewniany w domku parterowym, strych jak zwykle zostanie przeznaczony na graciarnie. Kąt nachylenia dachu 30-35 stopni. Ściany z ceramiki. Planowany strop z desek 6x20 (mniej więcej), od góry płyty osb lub mfp do tego ocieplenie. To na razie plany ale jak wyjdzie z wyliczeń tego nie wiem. W tym momencie istotne dla mnie jest konstrukcja posadownie tego stropu i mam pytanie do Was jak robiliście u siebie.
1. Czy robiliście pełny wiązar?
2. Jeżeli belki/deski stropowe były oddzielnie, to jak były osadzone na murze (bezpośrednio na cegłach, na wieńcu czy mocowanie przy pomocy zawiesi)? 
Próbuję odświeżyć temat, bo ostatni post widziałem z 2011 roku ale nikt nie pisał jak się sprawuje wykonany strop. Czekam na Wasze uwagi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pirat76

I co nikt nie robił z Was takiego stropu?

----------


## Mario430

Dobre pytanie... Ja jestem na etapie wykonywania takowego stropu. Projekt zakładał zawieszenie belek pomiędzy wieńcem, podciągiem, itd., tylko jak to zrobić to już nie określał. U mnie dodatkowo jest tak, że część belek powiększam do rozmiarów ok. 20x24cm, bo chcę, żeby były widoczne od dołu, więc muszą mieć ogląd, natomiast pozostałą cześć zostawiam taką jaka wyszła z obliczeń (bodajże 12x18cm), bo tam będzie sufit podwieszany. Dodatkowo u mnie całe ocieplenie będzie leżeć na tych belkach, ja nie ocieplam pod samym dachem, mam pełne deskowanie, papę i chcę, żeby cyrkulacja z wentylacją dobrze hulała. Zastanawialiśmy się długo z cieślami jakie by to musiały być zastosowane te mocowania, żeby dały radę cały ten strop utrzymać, a jednocześnie uchwyty nie były widoczne od dołu i doszliśmy do wniosku, żeby sobie to darować i położyć belki lepiej na wieniec i podciągi, połapać to kątownikami, żeby nie skręcało i obmurować. Tym samym oczywiście podniesie mi się salon, jadalnia i kuchnia o te 25cm (będzie coś ok. 3m wysokości), ale mocowanie jest pewne, a tak to do końca nie wiadomo. W tej części widocznej planuję z góry na belki nabić płyty OSB, folia i wełna a od dołu wpuścić między nie płyty g-k tak około 4-5cm, natomiast w części "niewidocznej" prawdopodobnie nabiję tylko deski z góry (zostało mi ze 3m3) a od spodu sufit podwieszany. Większość ocieplenia prawdopodobnie wpuszczę pomiędzy g-k, a deski.
U mnie podobnie chyba jak u Ciebie poddasze, a może raczej stryszek będzie nieużytkowe, aczkolwiek jakaś komunikacja jest konieczna i nad tym obecnie pracuję. Prawdopodobnie zrobię coś na kształt pomostu przez całą długość chałupy wraz z odnogami do wyłazów i tyle

----------


## pirat76

Witam.
Zastanawiam się jak obmurujesz te belki? Masz zamiar porobić gniazda?
Trochę przejrzałem informacji na temat tych stropów i jedyne sensowne rozwiązanie jakie mi się nasuwa to jest takie jak na rysunku.
Załącznik 245347

Więźba oczywiście wsparta na murłacie, ale tutaj pojawia się problem. Załóżmy że belki stropowe będą miały wysokość 20, murłata wtedy co najmniej 
200x140 (sorki będę podawał w mm, jakoś nie potrafię tych ciesielsko stolarskich centymetrów). Czyli wysoka a wąska. Nie wiem czy to zda egzamin.
Tym wieszakom stosowanych do dwuteowników jakoś nie ufam, a jak wspomniałeś trzeba będzie czasami zajść na górę. Szybciej zrobiłbym jakąś deskę oczepową. Nie wiem jeszcze, myślę dalej.

W sumie podobnie myślimy. U Ciebie na wieńcu będzie murłata, czy jak obmurujesz to minimalnie podciągniesz ściankę kolankową? Koniec belki chyba nie będzie wystawał na zewnątrz?

Z tymi płytami gk pomiędzy belkami widziałem podobne rozwiązanie, nie pamiętam tylko jakie to było rozwiązanie (mocowanie), ale efekt jest niezły.

----------


## Mario430

No witam
Zapodaj jeszcze raz link, bo mi się ten załącznik nie otwiera, a z chęcią zobaczyłbym. No więc po kolei. Ściany mam z porothermu 250mm (też przejdę na mm  :Smile: . Na tym wieniec o szerokości i wysokości też 250mm. I zaraz na wieńcu murłata o wymiarach 140mmx140mm dosunięta na odległość ok. 2cm do krawędzi zewnętrznej wieńca, czyli tym samym pomiędzy murłatą a krawędzią wewnętrzną wieńca ma ok. 90mm miejsca i na tym właśnie spocznie belka dosunięta czołem do boku murłaty. Te 90mm w zupełności wystarcza na mocne oparcie belki, gdyż u mnie najdłuższe pole do przewieszenia (do najbliższego podciągu) ma coś ok. 300mm. Wiadomo, że te belki będą na podciągach składane, no bo trudne znaleźć kloc o wym. 200x240 i długości ponad 600mm ładnie oheblowany. W zasadzie nie ma to żadnego znaczenia, bo i tak nie będzie to widoczne. Co do obmurownia to będzie ono między belkami dokładnie na taką wysokość jak one, a z góry przyjdzie płyta lub deski i tyle. Wiem, że pojawia się problem, że belka 240mm + płyta OSB 25mm może nie wejść przy końcach pod krokiew, bo będzie za mało miejsca. Już o tym rozmawiałem z cieślami, znajdziemy jakieś rozwiązanie - może np końcówki belek zetnie się na 200mm, zresztą zobaczymy. Co do tych wieszaków to myśmy ich trochę przeanalizowali i żadne nie spełniały 100% oczekiwań. Wsparcie ma murze to jednak wsparcie.  Co do wpuszczania tych płyt g-k pomiędzy belki to obawiam się jednego, że będzie to pękać na styku belka-płyta g-k, bo wiadomo, że wszystko pracuje, chyba, że da się jakieś listwy maskujące. No nie wiem, zobaczymy. Może nawet zostawimy samą płytą OSB od dołu, którą się obrobi jakiś tynkiem, czy czymś innym. W ogóle to powiem Ci, ze pierwszym pomysłem to było zwykłe nabicie z góry na belki desek na pióro wpust, tylko, że wtedy sufit od spodu (jak dla nas) robi się zbyt monotonny, tzn. samo drzewo, a tak jakby nie było jest to urozmaicone no i oczywiście droższe  :Smile: .

----------


## pirat76

No rzczywiście ten link nie działa, w domu działał. Muszę się nauczyć wklejać, bo na każdym forum inaczej, a tu jak widzisz dopiero zaczynam.
Rysunek był dokładnie taki jak opisujesz, tyle że wrysowałem wysoką murłatę. Będę w domu to spróbuję znowu.
Jeżeli chodzi o płyty to rzeczywiście są zarysowania przy połączeniu przy drewnie i chyba tego się nie da uniknąć. Może żebyś w miejscu gdzie będą widoczne te belki zastosować inną płytę? Np. MFP - ona chyba jest bardziej gładka. Można ją pomalować jakąś farbą sufitową. Nie wiem jaki to będzie efekt. OSB malowane widziałem, ale niekoniecznie podoba mi się faktura tej płyty.
Zawiesia fabryczne są delikatnie za wiotkie. Może żeby były z grubszej blachy i dłuższe końcówki (zwłaszcza te do mocowania od góry) to byłyby lepsze. Wypalanie na laserze z blachy 3 mm nie jest drogie, kwestia zlecenia zagięcia na porządnej krawędziarce. No i ocynk, chyba żeby pokusić się o kwasiaka jakiegoś. Z czystej ciekawości chyba to sprawdzę.
Co do osadzenia to rzeczywiście 90 mm w zupełności wystarczy. Zwróć uwagę, że nawet jak zrobisz podcięcie w belce do wysokości 200 mm, to jednak 60 Ci wystaje. Można by też delkiatnie ukosować zewnętrzny róg, ale wtedy w miejscu styku belki z murłatą nie będzie już 200 tylko odpowiednio mniej. No i robi się uskok pomiędzy powierzchnią podłogi a murłatą. To akurat chyba w niczym nie przeskadza. 
Ja jeszcze dalej myślę i zastanawiam się nad belkami dwuteowymi, ale muszę je sprawdzić jak one się mają wytrzymałościowo w stosunku do drewna.
Spróbuję wstawić nowy rysunek, ale to za chwilę.

----------


## pirat76

Próba wstawienia rysunku:

To jest cos podobnego co wcześniej wrysowałem, tyle że w 2D i dodałem kątownik pomiedzy belką stropową a murłatą. 
Jaki będziesz miał rostaw belek (tych widocznych i tych zakrytych) i jak planujesz je łączyć. Tak jak pisałeś takiej rozpietości to chyba tylko w górach szukać.

----------


## Mario430

A co to jest za płyta MFP i czy są dostępne grubości 25mm i ile to coś kosztuje w porównaniu do OSB, bo pierwszy raz o niej słyszę?Masz rację mnie też nie bardzo podoba się faktura OSB, ale można na to rzucić siatkę, klej i np. gładź gipsową lub cokolwiek innego i poczarować. Moim zdaniem na styku OSB z belkami nie powinno się nic dziać, tylko też chodzić bo tym nie bardzo, bo jednak minimalnie może się uginać, no i tym samym pękać.
Rysunek wyszedł Ci znakomicie, ale też poniekąd jestem "dumny" z siebie, że sam do tego rozwiązania doszedłem  :wink: . Malutka tylko korekta do tego co narysowałeś. Belka u mnie ma być położona całą powierzchnią na wieńcu i dociśnięta do końca murłaty, a przycięcie skośne, żeby weszła pod krokiew od góry (od strony krokwi, takie zwykłe ściosanie, czy jak to nazwać. Nie wiem, może kładzenie nie wyjdzie w każdym miejscu po krokwią to wtedy będzie łatwiej. Pytasz o rozstaw. Te widoczne oczywiście muszę rozplanować jakoś symetrycznie, żeby pola widoczne ładnie wyszły. Z tego co wstępnie sobie obliczyłem to wyjdzie mi co jakieś 1005mm. W projekcie jest rozstaw podany co 1000mm (niewidoczne będą tak rozmieszczone), ale przyjęte są belki 120x180mm, tak, że jest chyba ok. Nie będę też zaczynał od kładzenia belek na murze, bo po co jak i tak byłby najwyżej widoczny jeden bok, a drewno przecie kosztuje. Odsunę się więc zaraz na wymaganą rozpiętość i tym sposobem 3 rzędy zaoszczędzę, a na murze wymuruje się do wysokości belek. Mocowanie na wieńcu dokładnie tak jak napisałeś i narysowałeś - kątowniczkami do murłaty, natomiast na podciągach nie ma innego wyjścia i trza będzie powiercić do betonu, ale z umiarem  :wink: . Przecież i tak to wszystko będzie dociśnięte z góry płytami i ociepleniem. Składanie belek na podciągach do czoła, wyjdzie po jakieś 12cm podparcia dla każdej belki. No i to tyle w zasadzie. Teraz czas, żeby wymyśleć jakąś mądrą i tanią komunikację po tym, nie pchając się w drugą podłogę, tzn. legary, deski, itd
A co byś chciał zrobić z tymi belkami dwuteowymi - obudować je potem, czy cuś?

----------


## pirat76

Podrzucam to co wczoraj nie udało mi się umieścić. 
MFP to płyta wiórowa bardziej wytrzymała od OSB, i bardziej odporna na wodę. Cenowo nieznacznie droższa, ale w tym miejscu chyba warto ją zastosować. Potem dopiszę resztę, na razie brakuje mi czasu.

----------


## pirat76

Jest jedna ciekawa rzecz, nie musisz podcinać belek stropowych, wystarczy że dasz je na mijankę z krokwiami. 
Belki dwuteowe przeliczyłem sobie. Strasznie to nieekonomicznie. Dostałem projekt więźby prefabrykowanej. Wiązar tworzą krokwie i i belki stropowe. Grubość 45 mm wysokość chyba 200, o ile pamiętam. Cena 30 tys netto z montażem i transportem do mnie. Drewno suszone komorowo, selekcjonowane itp. Marketing, ale cenowo nieźle chyba wychodzi. Zwłaszcza że będzie blacha na dachu. Muszę jeszcze raz przemyśleć ofertę, tylko że koleś projektując schrzanił jedną rzecz, ale chyba nie zrozumiał o co mi chodzi, dlatego rozrysował jak mu pasowało. Szczegół. Planuję dalej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mario430

Pooglądałem sobie te belki dwuteowe. To jednak nie dla mnie. Wiem, że mogę minąć krokwie, ale wtedy pola między belkami nie wyjdą równe, poza tym te niewielkie ścięcia belek z góry (chyba tylko w dwóch przypadkach mi się to zdarzy) to żaden problem i żadna robota. No i druga ważna rzecz. Tak jak teraz to mam rozmieszczone idealnie pasuje pod rozstaw płyt OSB. Co do więźby to przyznam się, że w ogóle nie brałem pod uwagę tzw. wiązarowej, że tak ją nazwę, nie wiem więc jak wychodzi porównanie do tradycyjnej. Wiem natomiast, że w przypadku wiązarów może być znacznie utrudniona komunikacja na górze, a ja jednak część strychu tam gdzie będzie sufit podwieszany planuję użytkową, tzn. w tym sensie, żeby coś tam zmagazynować, typu choinkę, sanki, narty czy takie inne badziewia 1, czy 2 razy do roku używane.. Pamiętaj jeszcze o jednym - belka stropowa widoczna musi mieć odpowiedni rozmiar, żeby się fajnie prezentowała. W moim odczucie jej szerokość nie powinna być mniejsza niż te 200mm. Piszę to dlatego bo z obliczeń wytrzymałościowych wychodzi  z reguły znacznie mniej - ok. 100-120mm, a to nie to, taka a'la zapałka  :Smile: . Ja tam żadnego drewna suszonego nie mam, wiem, że mi to wszystko popęka, ale dla mnie ma to właśnie swój urok i tyle, zresztą suszone też popęka tylko może mniej  :Smile: . Jeśli chciałbym mieć bez pęknięć to dałbym sobie belki z drewna klejonego, ale tu już cena ok. 400-450E/1m3 delikatnie poraża, poza tym nie wiem, czy chciałbym w zasadzie takie mieć  :Smile: . Ważne przy montażu  jest, żeby zaraz wszystkie belki połapać, obmurować i jak najszybciej położyć z góry poszycie, żeby ich " nie poskręcało" i tyle.
Belki zaczynam kłaść jutro (te widoczne), więc dam znać jak to wychodzi. Dodatkowo owijam je geowłókniną, takie zabezpieczenie przed innymi robotami, w szczególności perspektywą tynkowania  :Smile: . Pracuję teraz nad "podłogą" na belkach, dam też znać.

----------


## pirat76

No tak, popękane mają swój urok. Mam kumpla który takie coś uznaje. W sumie eż bym pewnie tak robił, gdybym odsłanial belki. 
Co do ceny wiązarów i tradycyjnej więźby chciałbym porozmawiać o tym z jakimś cieślą w tym tygodniu. Może coś się wyjaśni więcej. Materiały mniej więcej sam przeliczę, z dużym zaokrągleniem, ale zawsze pogląd będę miał. 
Co do chodzenia po strychu to nie ma problemu. W tym projekcie co mi podesłał,to do jętki mam ponad 2 metry, i obszernie jest, bo takie było założenie. Nie ma tam typowej kratownicy wypełniającej cały wiązar. Przeznaczenie mojego strychu tak jak u Ciebie. Nic ponadto.
Rozstaw belek poniekąd rzeczywiście wymaszają wymiary płyty, ale musisz pamiętać że krawędzie każdej płyty mogą być uszkodzone (chociaż nie jest to reguła) i może trezba będzie wyrównywać przez docinanie. 

Ile płaciłeś za swoje belki? Jakiej długości są? Strugłaeś w tartaku czy na żywca kładziesz?
Rób zdjęcia, zwłaszcza jak Ci wyjdzie przy połączeniu z krokwiami. Rzeczywiście te ścięcie to tylko kosmetyczna sprawa, bo belka wytrzyma bez problemów. Z tą włókniną to dobry pomysł, ale nie zdejmuj jej do czasu aż będzie pomalowane wszystko. Widziałem tak osmarowne belki że czasami ręce opadały.

----------


## Mario430

Aha, robiłem też u siebie rozeznanie w temacie płyt MFP. Czeski film, nikt, nic nie wie. Zresztą spodziewałem się tego  :Smile: . Narazie mam kupioną na próbę OSB 25mm, położymy 1-sze belki to zaraz ją wypróbuję i zobaczę ile ewentualnie się ugina. Słuszna uwaga co do uszkodzonych krawędzi. Może się coś takiego zdarzyć. Mam zapas jakieś 50-100mm na płycie, więc powinno dać radę. Belki mam robione niejako "domowym" sposobem, tzn. w takim małym przydomowym tartaku, zresztą robią mi to Ci sami co więźbę i pokrycie dachowe. Drewno świerkowe. Mają być co najmniej z 3 stron oheblowane, z ostrymi krawędziami (jak narazie), aczkolwiek nie wykluczam w dalszej perspektywie delikatnego ich przyokrąglenia. Z tym nie ma być problemu, tak przynajmniej twierdzą. Co do ceny to jesteśmy ugadani na coś pomiędzy 900-950zł za 1m3. Z tą geowłókniną to w zasadzie mój pomysł, bo 1-sz wersja była, że by to streczem zaowijać, ale wtedy nic nie oddycha, a tak zawsze coś. Mimo wszystko i tak będę musiał tam co jakiś czas zaglądać, żeby zobaczyć, czy nic złego się nie dzieje. 
Wiesz, teraz jeszcze zastawiam, czy przy obmurowywaniu zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy murłatą, a murem, czy może włożyć tam papę, czy jak? Będę musiał to obgadać z budowlańcami jak oni to widzą

----------


## pirat76

Z tego co czytałem są dwie szkoły, ale jednak większość radzi dać ze dwie warstwy papy. Beton po jakimś czasie wyschnie, ale zanim to się stanie drewno może jeszcze zassać trochę wody.

----------


## pirat76

http://www.pfleiderer.pl/plyta-mfp/
może to nie będzie za duża reklama

----------


## Mario430

Pierwsze zdjęcia, tak to wstępnie wygląda, mnie i żonie się podoba, teraz jeszcze mocowanie belek do murłaty i podciągu. 
Mam w głowie 2 małe zagwozdki. Jedna związana z ociepleniem. Otóż jak widać w miejscu styku belki z murłatą do desek dachowych jest raptem ok. 15cm. Chyba deczko za mało. Może na ten fragment zapodam wełnę o jak najlepszej lambdzie, a może jeśli będzie pod OSB podwieszony G-K (a na 95% będzie) włożę tam powiedzmy na szerokości ok. 1m od ściany dodatkową warstwę wełny 5cm. I drugi mały dylemacik, to czy z podmurówką między belkami pchać się do samych belek, czy też zostawić min. szczelinę, którą zapchać czymś elastycznym, bo wiadomo, że drewno pracuje i będzie na styku z murem pękać.

----------


## pirat76

Specem nie jest, nie wybudowałem żadnego domu, ale to co widziałem na budowach można analogicznie odnieść się do wiązania krokwi z murłatą na ścianie kolankowej. W takich przypadkach dochodzą jeszcze profile na skosie, dlatego jest trochę więcej ocieplenia w tym miejscu. Jeżeli będziesz ocieplał dach to może cos podobnego zastosować, a jak nie, to Twoje rozwiazanie jest też sensowne. No ale faktycznie to słaby punkt, chociaż 15 cm to nie mało. Wełna najlepiej się sprawdzi. 
Co do drugiego pytania, chodzi Ci zapewne o szczelinę pomiędzy belkami stropowymi a murłatą. Kiedyś czytałem że szczelina musi być. W zależności od obecnego stopnia wilgotności drewna, w ocieplonym domu powinno sie ono nieznacznie skurczyć i szczelina się powiększy. Jak jest zbyt suche może być odwrotnie. Tutaj zdania są ogólnie podzielone, niektórzy twierdzą że każda belka powinna być wiązana dodatkowo kotwami do muru, inni twierdzą że co 3-4 belka powinna byc kotwiona. Wtedy przy kotwieniu szczelnina nie ma znaczenia. U Ciebie są podciąg więc, kotwienie belek mija się z celowością wykonania takiego zabiegu. Nie mam pojęcia co Ci poradzić.Może cieśle cos podpoiwedzą. Szkoda że nikt do dyskusji się nie włączył co rzeczwo mógłby odpowiedzieć jak robił lub jak powinno się zrobić.
Belki stropowe będziesz mocował jeszcze kątownikami? Ja bym tak zrobił. Nie dalej jak wczoraj widziałem takie belki (co prawda na ścianienośnej ale wenątrz domu) tak poskręcane że aż strach chodzić po stropie. Były tylko oparte na wieńcu. Nie wiem czy kątownik zapobiegnie temu, ale z pewnościa w pewnym stopniu ograniczy to zjawisko.
Czy na belki stropowe będziesz kładł jeszcze dodatkowe łaty (prostopadłe?) i do nich osb czy osb bezpośdenio do belek stropowych.?

Powodzenia. Czekam na dalsze fotki.

Zapomniałem dodać, krawędzi nie będziesz zaokrąglał? Jeżeli tak , to lepiej to zrobić teraz. Wypożycz frezarkę i do dzieła. Frez kup sobie nowy to wszystko przejedziesz na jednym frezie.

----------


## Mario430

Ja nie mam ścianki kolankowej. Może gdybym wcześniej wiedział dokładnie co i jak to zrobiłbym chociaż murłatę wyższą-powiedzmy na 20cm, ale i tak nie jest źle. Może włożę tam jakąś wełnę z lepszą lambda... 
Szczelina między murłatą a podmurówką to jedno, a drugie to podmurówka i bok belki. No zobaczy się, pogadam jeszcze z budowlańcami. 
Tak, belki będą łączone kątowniczkami z murłatą, a na podciągach - no niestety nie ma wyjścia trza powiercić w betonie. U mnie co prawda będzie to teraz wszystko schnąć niejako w warunkach naturalnych (bez zamknięcia całkowitego i ogrzewania budynku) i są szanse, że pęknięcia nie będą za duże, ale połapać i tak to wszystko trzeba, zważywszy, że płyty OSB planuję montować dopiero po pracach mokrych (tynki, wylewki), a będzie to nie wcześniej niż w okolicach czerwca. Nie planuję żadnych łat, OSB 25mm prosto na belki, jutro będzie próba ugięciowa i ostatecznie zadecyduje się. Wiesz, ja tę część stryszku planuję nieużytkową w ogóle, na płyty OSB folia, potem wełna i finito.
Rozważam przyokrąglenie belek w najbliższym czasie.
Kurde my tutaj całą technologię budowy takiego stropu tworzymy, a pytam się, gdzie są projektanci ... :Smile: .
Mój projekt mimo, że indywidualny ma tylko pieczątkę z PnB i 150 mało potrzebnych obliczeń, wykresów, itd...

----------


## pirat76

Tak naprawdę pewnie chodzi o to że ci projektanci to architekci. Pół biedy jak któryś był na jakimś stażu na budowie i widział budowę w rzeczywistości. Mój projektant przekazał projekt do konstruktora i to on będzie przeliczał wszystko (przynajmniej wprowadzi dane do kompa).  Widziałme tego ArchiCada,  i niestety muszę powiedzieć, że za dużo program wyręcza projektanta, który poniekąd jest zwolniony z myślenia o pewnych technologiach przez co wychodzą czasem różne kwiatki. 
Jaką folię będziesz kładł? Wyczytałem, że koleś położył od strony płyt gk i drugą od strony deskowania i mu wiązary zagrzybiły się. Ekpia przyjechała do naprawy bo w domu wystąił niemiły zapach. Gdzieś ten wątek przewijał się na tym forum. Tak więc pamiętaj gdzie dajesz folię.

----------


## Mario430

OKI o foli będę pamiętał, co i jak.  Właśnie wczoraj wstawiłem okna i drzwi do kotłowni. Bramę garażową mam zabitą dechami, a drzwi zewnętrzne tymczasowe, można więc rzec, że stan surowy zamknięty osiągnięty. Teraz kolej na instalacje.

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Mario jaki wymiar mają te belki ? Co to za rodzaj drewna i jaka cena za metr bieżący takiej belki ? Czy ona na murze nie powinna być osadzona na jakiejś izolacji ?

----------


## Mario430

m4rsh4ll belki mają wymiar 20cm (szerokość) na 24cm (wysokość) oheblowane z drzewa świerkowego. Zgadza się, muszą być raczej izolowane od muru, więc leżą sobie na papie, podobnie jak murłata. Belki drewniane moim zdaniem oczywiście jeśli mają być widoczne i dawać efekt muszą mieć odpowiedni rozmiar, tzn. nie mogą być za małe, bo wtedy nijak się to prezentuje. Oczywiście takie belki popękają i tutaj nie ma zmiłuj się. Mnie to pasuje i tyle, chociaż przyznam Ci się, że poczyniłem również rozeznanie w temacie drewna klejonego i oferowane mi takowe po najniższej cenie ok. 450E/m3, pod warunkiem, że zamówiłbym tira  :Smile:  Ja za swoje płaciłem po 950zł/m3, nie wiem jak to wychodzi w przeliczeniu na metr bieżący, możesz sobie przeliczyć. Jeśli kiedyś mi się znudzą  :Smile: , to zawsze mogę ja zakryć sufitem podwieszanym. U mnie te belki będą widoczne tylko w salonie, jadalni, kuchni i części korytarza, w pozostałej części będą miał "normalny" sufit.

----------


## pirat76

Mam już przeliczony strop. Rozpiętość 9 metrów, belki 5x25 w rozstawie co 40 cm, powierzchnia do zakrycia prawie 180 metrów kwadratowych. Na razie odpuszczam temat, przeliczam teraz koszty fundamentu, ale Mario jak coś to wrzucaj dalej fotki, pewnie się przydadzą, a i z ciekawości warto podpatrzeć.

----------


## Mario430

Belki już obmurowane, zrobię fotki to wrzucę. Jam mam deczko większą powierzchnię, coś ok. 192m2. 
Pirat, a ta Twoja chałupa to ma być też parterówka z nieużytkowym poddaszem, bo zdążyłem zapomnieć  :Smile:

----------


## pirat76

Dokładnie, parterówka - taki barak jak literka L + stryszek, czyli graciarnia

----------


## Mario430

Co za tak przeliczasz ten fundament. Zastanawiasz się nad lanym lub z bloczków. Nie zapomnij o wrzuceniu bednarki

----------


## pirat76

Murowany będzie, sprawdzam jaki koszt, czy już muszę się starać o kredyt czy nie. Muszę mieć 10% wkładu własnego.

----------


## marek1977n

Witam.dolączę się do tematu bo też jestem w trakcie wykonywania takiego stropu.mam powierzchnie 150m.u mnie rozwiazalem to trochę inaczej,chociaz jest wiele podobieństw.

----------


## pirat76

Czyli jak? Wrzuć fotki.

----------


## Mario430

Marek napisz co i jak, wrzuć fotki, kurcze może opatentujemy tutaj warianty tych rozwiązań  :Smile:

----------


## marek1977n

:yes:  :cool:  :yes: :yesye: :mad: : :tongue: Witam.zdjec na razie nie robiłem.napisze w skrócie jak  jest u mnie.dom parterowy bez użytkowego strychu148m.dach koperta z kalenica 5;5mb.oparty na ramie która poparta jest 8stolcami. Słupy stoją na wieńcach lub na pociągach.wieniec jak i pociągi zrobiłem wyższe tzn 30cm.zamierzam powieści sufit K/G do jetek o wym 5/20+5/10i z góry dobije jeszcze laty 5/4.te jetki 5/20opieram na wiencu zacięte końcówki tak aby połowa wys jetki opuściła się poniżej wieńca.tj zacięcie 10/10.dodam że góra mojego wieńca jest na wys 3.05od ostatniej szlachty podłoża.dlatego opuszcza to.to tej jetki dołem dobijam jeszcze 5/10i dół kons stropu wychodzi mi już na 2.85.izolacja term to 20cm wełny w te górne jetki +10w dolne i prawdopodobnie jeszcze 5cm wejdzie mi nad krzyżowa konstr stelaża.czyli łącznie minimum35cm.jak się zmieści to dam 40nawet.laty 4/5od góry nabijam po to aby wełna wentylowala się pod deska.oczywiscie na górę deska 3.2.

----------


## marek1977n

Te buzki to przez przypadek.wiec nie bierzcie tego pod uwagę.na górę lata 5/4i deska 3.2.najwieksza rozpiętość jetek jest nad salonem i ma 5.70.po za tym max 4.60bez podparcia.uwazam te nie będzie problemu.zajmuje się tym już od 15lat wiec mam już jakieś doświadczenie w tej kwestii.w razie pytań proszę pisać. Postaram się pomoc.pozniej dolacze jakieś zdjęcia.

----------


## pirat76

Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem to wysoko będziesz tam miał. Muszę to zobaczyć na zdjęciach. jeżeli dobrze sobie to wyobrażam, to jest w moim guście. Myślałem o podobnym rozwiązaniu w salonie, ale juz nic nie będę zmieniał.

----------


## marek1977n

Nie będzie aż tak wysoko. Konstrukcja do zawieszenia sufitu drewniana będzie na wys 285.do tego dojdzie krzyżowo 2 profile jakiś wieszak. Planuje zrobić w salonie jadalni kuchni i holu 2.7a w części nocnej max 2.6.na strych jak będę wchodził to bardzo rzadko tylko w razie kontroli kominów. Mam dach 25stopni wiec górne spinające jetki leżące na ramie mam na wys 140cm od podłogi strychu. Wiec chodzenia tam nie ma...bo i po co niby...robiłem już 3domy w ten sposób a w końcu przyszedł czas robić u siebie..dom który robiłem 3lata temu nie ma żadnych pęknięć na sufitach wiec uważam że bez sensu jest lac ciężkie stropy żelbetowe.dodam że drewno na cala inwestycje mam swoje  i tu jest duży plus.wyciekem 3lata temu coś koło 50m3.i już nie tak dużo mi zostało.mam dach deskowany do czoła deska 3.2i na strop też taka pójdzie. Wiec trochę tego trzeba...a jaka grubość wełny wy planujecie u siebie?

----------


## pirat76

No rzeczywiście, jak się trochę doda tych konstrukcji to odchodzi z tej wysokości. U mnie w projekcie jest 25 cm, i chyba tyle dam, może 20. Jeszcze nie wiem. Jak pisałem na początku wszystko w fazie projektowania, chociaż już czekam na pozwolenie. Może w tym roku wystartuję. Co do stropów betonowych to mają swoją zaletę, ale w parterówce uważam że się nie opłaca. U mnie (około170m), wyszłoby w cenie 35-40 tys. Tylko po co tyle wydawać. 
A takie pytanie jeszcze z więźby. Początkowo w projekcie miałem dach kopertowy, ale zmieniłem na wielospadowy. Jeden długi ciąg dwuspadowego i z boku dochodzi druga część prostopadła też dwuspadowa. Zakończenia muru ścianą szczytową. Próbowałem znaleźć coś konkretnego w sieci ale nie bardzo. Jak wyprowadza się tam murłatę i więźbę poza obrys szczytku (nawis dachu). Czy ta ściana szczytowa nie runie jak nie będzie stropu, jak to pomocować?

----------


## marek1977n

Słuszna racja, po co robić zbędne koszty...projektant bez problemu zrobi Ci konstrukcje dachu, nie widzę kłopotu.szczyt zapewni się nie rozleci.chciaz osobiście uważam że dachy kopertowe są o wiele mocniejsze względem wiatru.poprostu wiatr je pokrywa a zarazem podobna siła odcinka i tu jest ta zaleta koperty. Przy dachu dwuspadowym i dość duzymzwisie po za szczytem siły wiatru działają inaczej.dobry projekt i odpowiedni przekrój wierzby i nie widzę problemu.

----------


## marek1977n

Pirat masz standardowa wierzbę i jetki lub belki na strop czy wiazar?w jaki sposób będziesz wienczyl budynek? Jest na czym postawić ramę konstrukcyjna dachu?

----------


## pirat76

W prjecie mam klasyczny układ krokwiowo jetkowy, dach wielospadowy, do tego dochodzą sciany szczytowe. Początkowo był kopertowy, al nie podchodził mi wizualnie więc zmieniliśmy. Teraz będzie bardzo podobnie jak tutaj:

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/milus

Póki co odpuszczam na razie temat więźby bo mi sie dzięki Wam sporo rozjaśniło. Prawdopodobnie będę zamawiał więźbą prefabrykowaną. Miałem już nawet wstępną wycenę. Trochę dużó, ale dach się uprościł i podejrzewam możliwość negocjacji. W tym przypadku typowy wiązar. Deski stropowe razem z krokwiami i jętkami i oczywiście zastrzały. Ściana nośna zwieńczona a na to wiązar mocowany kątownikami. Na to się nastawiam.

----------


## pillproof

U nas osadzają belki drewniane w wieńcu i zastanawiam się czy końce belek, które będą w betonie zaizolować jedynie folią paroizolacyjną czy dać coś jeszcze, np papę? Bo te belki leżą teraz tylko na murze od czoła zawinięte na dł. ok  20cm. Myślicie, że trzeba tam dać jeszcze jakąś izolację cieplną od czoła, np. styro?  Drewno zaimpregnowaliśmy jedynie kuprafungiem.

----------


## Mario430

To musisz mieć bardzo szeroki i gruby wieniec. U mnie też pojawił się taki zamysł tylko zaraz upadł, bo pojawiło się mnóstwo komplikacji, a to nie wolno ingerować w wieniec (osłabia się go), a to gniazda trza robić, a to tamo i sramto..., poza tym nie było pomysłu jak  to zrobić na podciągach, itd., itp. Ja bym oddzielił belkę od betonu papą, a ocieplenie przyjdzie chyba od elewacji?

----------


## pirat76

Mario ma rację, też bym tak zrobił

----------


## pillproof

> To musisz mieć bardzo szeroki i gruby wieniec. U mnie też pojawił się taki zamysł tylko zaraz upadł, bo pojawiło się mnóstwo komplikacji, a to nie wolno ingerować w wieniec (osłabia się go), a to gniazda trza robić, a to tamo i sramto..., poza tym nie było pomysłu jak  to zrobić na podciągach, itd., itp. Ja bym oddzielił belkę od betonu papą, a ocieplenie przyjdzie chyba od elewacji?


Robimy nadbudowę i na starych murach jest wylany nowy wieniec a w to zamontowali już belki... Owinęli je folią paroizolacyjną i dali podkładki z papy. Jakbyśmy położyli je na wieńcu to by strop miał 40 cm grubości a ja bym straciła w pomieszczeniach u góry 20 cm. Podobno to konstruktor uwzględnił w nowym projekcie.

Między piętrami belki będą kłaść na wieniec i wtedy już będą montowali je w kotwach. Tam też trzeba owijać belki folią, dawać papę itp?

----------


## pirat76

Możecie wrzucić zdjęcia z realizacji? Interesuje mnie zwłaszcza połeżenie belek stropowych na wieńcu.  Jak duże macie podparcie belek (ile centymetrów) na wieńcu. U mnie wyjdzie może około 10 cm i zastanawiam sie czy to wystarczy. Za około miesiąc ruszam z budową. Kiedy kupowaliście materiał na więźbę i strop. Aha i jeszcze jedno. Czy mocowaliście belki drewniane stropu z murłatą lub wieńcem na sztywno?

----------


## Mario430

U mnie belki leżą na wieńcu ok. 10cm i jest to w zupełności wystarczające. Tak, mam belki mocowane na sztywno do murłaty/wieńca/podciągu za pomocą zwykłych kątowniczków.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

pochwalisz się zdjeciami jak to wyszło? please  :smile: 
my wlasnie walczymy z tematem ech

----------


## Mario430

Tutaj załączam 2 zdjęcia surowego sufitu, jak tylko zrobię gotowego to zaraz też zamieszczę
Pozdrawiam

----------


## forgetit

Czym i po co są owinięte belki?
Czy pod belkami, na wieńcu jest jakaś izolacja?

----------


## Mario430

Były zabezpieczone geowłókniną przed zachlapaniem przy tynkowaniu i pracach nad stropem. Na wieńcu i podciągach zostały owinięte papą

----------


## מרכבה

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...1&d=1418902032 imo bardzo kiepskie oparcie belki na wieńcu 
pod murłatowym, bardzo kiepskie.

----------


## Mario430

> imo bardzo kiepskie oparcie belki na wieńcu 
> pod murłatowym, bardzo kiepskie.


Dlaczego tak uważasz? Belka spoczywa jakieś 12-14cm na wieńcu, jest przyłapana kątowniczkami, ma rozpiętość od 2.7m do 3m, następnie jest składana na podciągu betonowym (znowu łapana), itd. Uważam (i nie tylko ja), że jest to znacznie pewniejsze mocowanie niż zawieszanie jej pomiędzy wieńcem a podciągiem na jakichkolwiek uchwytach, jakie by nie były. Zauważ jeszcze co ta belka ma u mnie przenosić, tzn. chodzi mi obciążenie. W zasadzie nic. Ma utrzymać sama siebie siebie  :Smile: , ocieplenie (wełnę), sufit podwieszany z g-k, no i oświetlenie. Nikt nie będzie po tym chodził.
Przy okazji (jak obiecałem) zamieszczam kilka fotek z gotowego już sufitu

----------


## מרכבה

to zdjęcie mnie zastanowiło...
stąd moje obawy. 



> Nikt nie będzie po tym chodził.
> Przy okazji (jak obiecałem) zamieszczam kilka fotek z gotowego już sufitu


 jeśli nikt nie będzie tam chodził, to już lepiej, 

ps podoba mi się Twój strop  :smile:

----------


## Mario430

Nie było możliwości już więcej założyć, bo wieniec ma tylko 25cm szerokości, a opcja ta zrodziła się na placu boju jako alternatywa do wszelakiego typu zawiesi. Może to zdjęcie jest troszkę odosobnione, bo większość belek nie wyszła po krokwią i jest troszeczkę głębiej nawet osadzona.
Dziękuję za komplement, mnie też się podoba, w zasadzie u nas to był priorytet od etapu projektowania - belki widoczne, na początku była opcja, że wszędzie, no, ale życie i realia zweryfikowały nasze zamiary. Ale i tak jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

Mario wyglada to naprawde dobrze, tachnąłeś nadzieję w moje serce  :smile:  ładnie u Was, widzę,ze lubimy podobne klimaty :smile:   pokaze mojemu architektowi, musi pogadać z konstruktorem, najchętniej sama bym z nim pogadała  :big grin: 
 a koncepcje osób postronych sa takie zebysmy sobie:
- zrobili zelbetowy strop i zrobili atrapy belek z drewna  :cool:   (w projekcie jest strop drewniany i ze wzgledu na czas chcemy przy takim pozostac) -budowlancy potencjalni 
-  obudowali nasze beleczki z projektu 7x20 w rozstawie co 60cm deskami tworząc atrapę belki -rada znajomych 
-  zostawili jak jest w projekcie, "nie wydziwiali na silę", odkryli listewki 7x20 w charakterze belkowanego sufitu a metalowe uchwyty obudowali drewniana opaska wokol salonu i kuchni (wizja projektanta) 
Nie potrafię wybrać, kóra opcja jest najzabawniejsza  :smile: 
W niedzielę jedziemy rozmawiac z potencjalnym kb, polecany na fm  jako taki co doradzi zoltodziobom, mam nadzieje ze potraktuje nasza wizje odkrytych belek powaznie a nie jako widzimisię szaleńców

W nowym muratorze jest artykul o domach "mieszanych" czyli dół murowany, strop drewniany, ale ten artykul nie odpowiada do konca na pytanie jak zrobić =drewniany strop z odkrytymi belkami, po ktorym mozna okazjonalnie chodzic- schowac pudla z bombkami i wymienic filtr w rekuperatorze  :wink:  ale tez pisza o polozeniu belek na wieniec tak jak u Mario a nie o przykrecaniu belek metalowymi uchwycikami miedzy wiencem a scianami nosnymi

----------


## Mario430

Dzięki, dzięki, załączam jeszcze jeden z widokiem na kominek. Wiesz my lubimy bardzo klimaty górskie (treking, schroniska i te sprawy), stąd w zasadzie taki wybór. Oczywiście wersji tego było kilka, np. co ma być widoczne od spodu między belkami??? Była opcja z deskami, a raczej z czymś na kształt boazerii, ale uznaliśmy, że  zrobi się to za bardzo monotonne, po prostu "zleje" się w jedną całość, była i opcja, żeby zostawić tylko samą płytę OSB i np. pokryć ją jakąś strukturą, może tapetą, zresztą jak sama widzisz kombinować można bez liku.
Z propozycji, które zapodajesz rozważaliśmy imitację belek, ale tylko w wypadku, gdyby to był strop tradycyjny. No bo przecież nie po to robię strop drewniany, żeby kleić potem jakieś podróbki  :Smile: . Zresztą każdy zrobi jak uważa. Tę obudowę deskami to bym sobie całkiem odpuścił. 
Uważam, że powinniście zwiększyć szerokość tych belek i rozstaw - powiedzmy do ok. 1m. Rozumiem, że w pozostałej części (poza kuchnią i salonem) mają być płyty g-k? Jeśli tak to tam nic bym nie zmieniał, zostawił jak jest. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## pirat76

Witam.
Dodam też coś od siebie.
U mnie sprawa wygląda tak:

Jak widać na wieńcach i podciągu znajdują się murłaty, a do nich mocowane belki przy pomocy kątowników. Pomiędzy belkami znajdują się deski rozporowe, żeby belki nie miały tendencji do przechylania się. Całość wygląda bardzo solidnie.

----------


## mickow69

mowisz, ze wyglada, a jest solidna?  :big grin:  bo brzmi bez zarzutu moim zdaniem  :smile:

----------


## pirat76

Ok, jest  solidna, niejeden z moich gości oglądał strop i więźbę i jest pełen uznania co do wykonania. Z cieślą też nie miałem problemów, bardzo solidny facet i ekipa, szczerze mogę polecić budującym z mojej okolicy. Jak coś to na PW. Może wrzucę więcej fotek jak wejdę na górę z aparatem, ale teraz nie mam za bardzo jak porobić, bo wracam z roboty to jest już ciemno. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mario430

Pirat jak zamierzasz wykończyć ten strop, co będzie widoczne patrząc od dołu, to jest drewno konstrukcyjne (klejone), czy jakie?
No i przede wszystkim pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## pirat76

Patrząc od dołu będzie gładki sufit, bez żadnych wystających belek (jeden tylko podciąg będzie widoczny). Nie pamiętam ile teraz jest do belek, ale całkiem wysoko. Wyliczając od dołu: płyta gk ze stelażem, pustka powietrzna ok 5-7cm, folia paroizolacyjna, sznurkowanie, wełna 25 cm, na belki dodatkowo nabiję legary 5 cm i też wełna pomiędzy 5cm, membrana i to wszystko, bez deskowania na strychu. Żeby dać pełne deskowanie potrzebne jest docieplenie dachu, a teraz tego nie będę robił. W przeciwnym razie podłoga drewniana czy też z osb będzie gniła a wełna się zbije i po izolacji. Deski jako takie będą ale jako komunikacja do kominów i wyłazów na dach. Za parę lat jak się ogarnę z budową i otoczeniem to penie docieplę przynajmniej częścio połać.
To nie klejonka tylko belka 25x5 lub 25x6 nie pamiętam teraz. Miałem problem z kupnem, ale jakoś się udało. No i droższe drewno było. 
Pozdrawiam również.

----------


## Mario430

To mamy bardzo podobny układ warstwowy. U mnie akurat wełna w części widocznej belek nie jest łapana sznurkami, tylko spoczywa na deskach ułożonych coś tak na kształt stelaża, natomiast w części niewidocznej ocieplenie jest schowane pomiędzy g-k z dołu, a OSB z góry i tam wspierane jest sznurkami.  Tam też mam taki stryszek. Zastanowiła mnie zasadniczo 1-a rzecz o której piszesz. Dlaczego uważasz, że bez ocieplenia połaci dachowej deski lub płyta OSB będzie gnić? Ja właśnie w tej części nazwijmy ją użytkowej poddasza tak mam. I w zasadzie też zastanawiam się cały czas nad ocieplenie tej części dachu, ale akurat nie z tego powodu, tylko, że jest tam po prostu zimno (prawie jak na zewnątrz), no i wychładza mi dystrybucję DGP z kominka.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> To mamy bardzo podobny układ warstwowy. U mnie akurat wełna w części widocznej belek nie jest łapana sznurkami, tylko spoczywa na deskach ułożonych coś tak na kształt stelaża, natomiast w części niewidocznej ocieplenie jest schowane pomiędzy g-k z dołu, a OSB z góry i tam wspierane jest sznurkami.  Tam też mam taki stryszek. Zastanowiła mnie zasadniczo 1-a rzecz o której piszesz. Dlaczego uważasz, że bez ocieplenia połaci dachowej deski lub płyta OSB będzie gnić? Ja właśnie w tej części nazwijmy ją użytkowej poddasza tak mam. I w zasadzie też zastanawiam się cały czas nad ocieplenie tej części dachu, ale akurat nie z tego powodu, tylko, że jest tam po prostu zimno (prawie jak na zewnątrz), no i wychładza mi dystrybucję DGP z kominka.


a masz ocieplona rure od dgp?

----------


## pirat76

No tak, DGP musi byc ocieplone, bez tego nawet jeżeli połać jest ocieplona to masz duże straty zwłaszcza przy rurach stalowych.

Co do gnicia. Odpowiem przez analogię.
Wsiadasz do samochodu zimą. Wewnątrz robi się ciut cieplej, nadmuchasz i para skrapla się na szybie, bo z zewnątrz jest chłodniej. Na granicy ciepłego i zimnego oraz podwyższonej wilgotności powietrza zawsze się skropli para. OSB zadzaiła jak szyba lub lusterko. Wilgoć z powietrzem jak woda, zawsze znajdzie sobie jakieś przejście. Można cudowaćkombinować i dopóki nie zrovisz termosu to zawsze będzie gdzieś nieszczelność.  Po rozmowie z moim cieślą który mi podobie to wyjaśnił zdecydowałem się nie dawać deskowania, przynajmniej dopóki nie ocieplę dachu. Na razie na tym mi nie zależy, bo miejsca mam sporo na dole, ale wiadomo, że raczej dobytku przybywa, więc może jakąś garderobę na ciuchy sezone kiedyś tam zrobię.
Jeżli chodzi o te warstwy to muszę się jeszcze upewnić co do tych folii, ale chyba tak będziej jak podałem. Długo te płyty OSB  tam leżą? Trochę czasu musi minąć zanim cokolwiek zacznie się dziać, no ale chyba lepiej zapobiegać. Mój majster mnie przekonał i wydaje mi się że jednak ma rację. Może jest gdzieś wątek na ten temat na forum?

----------


## jacek.zoo

> No tak, DGP musi byc ocieplone, bez tego nawet jeżeli połać jest ocieplona to masz duże straty zwłaszcza przy rurach stalowych.
> 
> Co do gnicia. Odpowiem przez analogię.
> Wsiadasz do samochodu zimą. Wewnątrz robi się ciut cieplej, nadmuchasz i para skrapla się na szybie, bo z zewnątrz jest chłodniej. Na granicy ciepłego i zimnego oraz podwyższonej wilgotności powietrza zawsze się skropli para. OSB zadzaiła jak szyba lub lusterko. Wilgoć z powietrzem jak woda, zawsze znajdzie sobie jakieś przejście. Można cudowaćkombinować i dopóki nie zrovisz termosu to zawsze będzie gdzieś nieszczelność.  Po rozmowie z moim cieślą który mi podobie to wyjaśnił zdecydowałem się nie dawać deskowania, przynajmniej dopóki nie ocieplę dachu. Na razie na tym mi nie zależy, bo miejsca mam sporo na dole, ale wiadomo, że raczej dobytku przybywa, więc może jakąś garderobę na ciuchy sezone kiedyś tam zrobię.
> Jeżli chodzi o te warstwy to muszę się jeszcze upewnić co do tych folii, ale chyba tak będziej jak podałem. Długo te płyty OSB  tam leżą? Trochę czasu musi minąć zanim cokolwiek zacznie się dziać, no ale chyba lepiej zapobiegać. Mój majster mnie przekonał i wydaje mi się że jednak ma rację. Może jest gdzieś wątek na ten temat na forum?


pytam o to dgp bo tez mam na poddaszu ulozone ale jeszcze nie dziala. a skad wiesz ze masz przez rury duze straty? rura jakos mocno ciepla na zewnatrz?

----------


## Mario430

Panowie, żeby była jasność to rury od DGP mam rzecz jasna ocieplone, ale co to jest 2-3cm wełny jeśli temperatura w której leżą zbliżona jest do tej na zewnątrz. Pół biedy jeśli jest w okolicach zera, ale przy minus 15 to już nie za wesoło. I w zasadzie widzę 2 opcje. Albo ocieplić połać dachową i tym sposobem mam być może "upieczone" 2 pieczenie, albo docieplić same rury. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy. Ale jeśli już jesteśmy przy DGP to tak dla tych co ich to może zainteresować powiem, że sprawdza się niestety to co przewidywałem, tzn. przy rozprowadzeniu wymuszonym i wylotach zlokalizowanych w suficie ciepłe powietrze nie jest w stanie przebić się w dół  pomieszczenia. Praw fizyki niestety nie da się oszukać (za bardzo). 
Pirat, to co piszesz to niby ja wiem, ale jakoś nie przykładałem tego do tej sytuacji dopiero Ty mi to teraz  uświadomiłeś. Faktycznie tak może się robić w zimie i pewnie będzie robić. Pozostaje więc ocieplenie połaci, wtedy punkt skraplania przeniesie się wyżej i tym samym obejmie mi deski dachowe, no więc co z deszczu pod rynnę?
Te płyty OSB leżą u mnie pierwszą zimę

----------


## pirat76

Desek dachowych nie weźmie wilgoć. Z tego co wiem, to robi się chyba dylatację sznurkami przed ułożeniem wełny. Różnica w poziomych i skośncyh deskowaniach jest taka, że w skośnym dachu i szczelinie dylatacyjnej wytwarza się ciąg i przewiewa połać podobnie jak na zewnątrz pod blachą lub dachówką w kierunku kalenicy. Tego tematu jeszcze nie zgłębiałem, ale będę musiał żeby nie wpaść z deszczu pod rynnę. 
Mario, a mieszkasz już czy jeszcze urządzasz? Odnośnie tego powietrza zastanawiałem się nad jakimś systemem, który by doprowadził kanałem z góry powietrze przez ścianę w dół, ale jedynie co namierzyłem sensownego to kanały prostokątne do zasilania powietrzem kominka. Są takie zestawy pcv płaskich, ale to do wentylacji. Odpowiednika z blachy nie widziałem niestety.

----------


## Mario430

Jeszcze nie mieszkam. Planuję przeprowadzkę za jakiś miesiąc, może 2, bez parcia i na spokojnie. Dobrze kombinujesz moim zdaniem z tym zejściem ścianą do podłogi i wylotem DGP na dole. Ja też przez jakąś chwilę nad tym gdybałem-przyznam Ci się, ale suma sumarum odpuściłem. Moim zdaniem należałoby takowy rurarz wbudować w ścianę jak komin. Może jakieś bloczki wentylacyjne i do nich rura DGP, sam nie wiem, trza by nad tym podumać. Po 2-gie tak się zastanawiam jak silny będzie nawiew tego powietrza od dołu, trza przecie przepchać to powietrze z góry na dół. Na krótkich odcinkach (tak do 4,5m) chyba będzie coś wylatywać  :Smile: , ale na odcinkach rzędu 10m może już być różnie. Jednak jakby nie było grawitacyjne DGP jest najlepsze - szwagier ma i funguje jak trzeba.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Jeszcze nie mieszkam. Planuję przeprowadzkę za jakiś miesiąc, może 2, bez parcia i na spokojnie. Dobrze kombinujesz moim zdaniem z tym zejściem ścianą do podłogi i wylotem DGP na dole. Ja też przez jakąś chwilę nad tym gdybałem-przyznam Ci się, ale suma sumarum odpuściłem. Moim zdaniem należałoby takowy rurarz wbudować w ścianę jak komin. Może jakieś bloczki wentylacyjne i do nich rura DGP, sam nie wiem, trza by nad tym podumać. Po 2-gie tak się zastanawiam jak silny będzie nawiew tego powietrza od dołu, trza przecie przepchać to powietrze z góry na dół. Na krótkich odcinkach (tak do 4,5m) chyba będzie coś wylatywać , ale na odcinkach rzędu 10m może już być różnie. Jednak jakby nie było grawitacyjne DGP jest najlepsze - szwagier ma i funguje jak trzeba.


sa typowe rury prostokatne.do dgp, jak u siebie robilem to sie orientowalem bo tez wolalem wylot na dole, ale odpuscilem bo moim zdaniem jak wrzuci sie rure w sciane i nawet zatynkuje.to moze pekac bo jednak sie nagrzewa. ten sposob stosuje sie zazwyczaj jak rury dgp puszczasz w stropie i do pomieszczen na dole wyrzut w syficie a w pomieszczeniach na gorze wylot przy podlodze. apropo wyziebiania rur na strychu nieocieplonym to wymyslilem ze jak bede.mieszkal i sie okaze ze faktycznie mimo ze rura izolowana nagrzewa sie i traci temperature to kupie 2 rolki welny i rozwine wzdluz na rurze  :smile:

----------


## pirat76

Jacek, a masz namiary na te rury?

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Jacek, a masz namiary na te rury?


chociazby cos takiego http://www.kom-bet.pl/product/Przewo...1mb-DGP/?id=84

szukaj jako kanały a nie jako rury

----------


## pirat76

No własnie, może chodzi i o kanały

----------

